# Kindle Fire sighting at Church



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I was at church last Sunday, following the verses on my Fire's bible app, when I happened to glance to my left and saw that the lady next to me also had a Fire and was following along as well. It's such a little thing but it got me really excited because it was the first time I've ever seen another Kindle Fire "in the wild."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use mine weekly as a sort of missal. . .wish they'd publish a full Missal for Kindle, but until then I make do with an Order of Service and the Daily Readings.  It's really easy to switch between the two 'books' and I've placed bookmarks where the important sections start.

I've requested a Missal in Kindle format, but the Bishops move slowly on such things.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I found two apps in the amazon app-store, they might be what you're looking for. Not sure, but I thought it was worth a try. One is free and the other is just under five dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/AJ-Laudate/dp/B005YH5R7A/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1331425803&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Cantcha-Inc-iMissal-Catholic-App/dp/B006R8C4U8/ref=sr_1_2?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1331425803&sr=1-2

Hope this is what you're looking for. 

P.S. The second one says, "They are the official texts approved for use in the dioceses of the United States by the U.S. Conference of Catholic Bishops." So I hope that's alright.


----------



## wickedgood4684 (Mar 11, 2012)

The pew I sit in at church has 2 kindle fires and 2 i pads, Tomorrow it will be 3 Kindle fires and 2 I pads


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I take it that means you're getting a Fire? If so, congrats.


----------



## wickedgood4684 (Mar 11, 2012)

I got one today!


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Cool. I just got a new case today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sticks and Stones said:


> I found two apps in the amazon app-store, they might be what you're looking for. Not sure, but I thought it was worth a try. One is free and the other is just under five dollars.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AJ-Laudate/dp/B005YH5R7A/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1331425803&sr=1-1
> 
> ...


Yeah, given that the 'official texts' are copyright by the USCCB, and those apps aren't produced by the USCCB, they're not really legitimate. Oh, they might be fine for what they are. But I'd be really surprised to learn they have permission to use the texts. 

What I currently am using is an authorized monthly 'book' containing daily readings -- via Mobile Gabriel; they produce it in multiple formats -- in conjunction with a converted open PDF of the Sunday Order of Service that was made available via the USCCB when the new translation became mandatory. It works for me.  It's not a complete Missal, but works for what I need for now, which is really just to have a cheat sheet of the prayers that have changed that I used to know by heart.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry it wasn't what you were looking for.   Glad that what you have right now seems to be working, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sticks and Stones said:


> Sorry it wasn't what you were looking for.  Glad that what you have right now seems to be working, though.




The main thing is that, though I use my Fire most often, I want something that will also work on an eInk kindle. . .and the apps obviously don't. Should have made that more clear in the first place.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

It's my fault. I misunderstood.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Fire Missal - OK
"Fire Missle" - Not so OK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Fire Missal - OK
> "Fire Missle" - Not so OK


 

Well played!


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

We provide sightings at church too.  My wife has her Kindle Touch, I have my Kindle Fire or Kindle 3 or even both


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Catching the fire while you've got your Fire.  I sense an Xzibit meme somewhere.


----------

